# Benny Hinn Nightline Interview



## ddd-shooter (Oct 20, 2009)

http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/ben...-investigation-speaks/Story?id=8862027&page=1 

I would like some serious input on your take on his ministry or this interview. 
Please don't be ignorant or bash...


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Oct 20, 2009)

ddd-shooter;4160174Please don't be ignorant or bash...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Define that


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 20, 2009)

I will not judge a "man of God"...BUT,that interview was a classic good cop,bad cop routine


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Oct 20, 2009)

How about I just wag my head and keep my mouth shut but I WILL ask this; why can't Mr. Hinn maintain eye contact with his interviewer?? Hmmm.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Charlatan*

Mr. Webster provides a fitting definition.....

Charlatan:

A person who makes elaborate, fraudulent, and often voluble claims to skill or knowledge; a quack or fraud.

Televangelist preying on the most vulnerable, weak and feeble....I'll stop there before I get spittle on my monitor.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Oct 20, 2009)

I take back the "I'll just wag my head and keep my mouth shut " statement. I have to say this: The New Testament Church, as defined in the Bible, clearly states that all ministries are to be ordained and sent out from or "sprout", if you will, from the "local" church. Exactly which "local" church does Mr. Hinn say that he is from? Most of these televangelists have no local church that they claim which makes the whole charade a bunch of "hog wash", as the old country folks used to say, when compared to the structure which is CLEARLY laid out in the Bible. Let me interview him. I'd rock his world.


----------



## earl (Oct 20, 2009)

Smoke and mirrors like all of those type religious shows. An excellent way to get rich .

PT Barnum pretty much said it all.

Have a lot more comments but they are brash.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Oct 20, 2009)

earl said:


> Smoke and mirrors like all of those type religious shows. An excellent way to get rich .
> 
> PT Barnum pretty much said it all.
> 
> Have a lot more comments but they are brash.



Me too. If I didn't have a healthy fear of the Almighty, I could have been rich myself. FYI, my mother went to TBN and said the toilet paper holders and faucets are gold plated. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Doyle (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a hard time using the words Benny Hinn and ministry in the same sentence.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Oct 20, 2009)

Doyle said:


> I have a hard time using the words Benny Hinn and ministry in the same sentence.



He don't


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 20, 2009)

All I can say is that when ever someone is healed God is supposed to get the Glory. He is the only One who can heal !! I am sad to say that often He gets the praise as an after thought............

Jesus never advertised His healings or any other part of His ministry. But people would learn of it by word of mouth. Too many satillite transmittors for my taste.............RW


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 20, 2009)

Still one of my favorites on this....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lvU-DislkI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lvU-DislkI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Israel (Oct 20, 2009)

Making merchandise of the gospel is a very serious matter and contrary to very popular belief, the Lord is neither stupid nor blind. He is however, longsuffering, to not only Benny Hinn, but those who erroneously place their faith in him.  His contention that all the men of God he knows live in nice houses is self condemnatory. He is either blind, despite all his "world hopping", to the many of very humble means who continue to labor in the Lord or he purposely has no contact with men of low estate.
I think of the many who have bled and died for the sake of the church in the service of the Lord's will for her, including men like Watchman Nee who endured such contradiction of sinners against himself, yet as his master, abode faithful.
I am not suitably broken over all the abominations that take place within the temple walls, so I have not much to say beyond that, except this man Hinn is a dry well, a broken cistern.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 20, 2009)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> I take back the "I'll just wag my head and keep my mouth shut " statement. I have to say this: The New Testament Church, as defined in the Bible, clearly states that all ministries are to be ordained and sent out from or "sprout", if you will, from the "local" church. Exactly which "local" church does Mr. Hinn say that he is from? Most of these televangelists have no local church that they claim which makes the whole charade a bunch of "hog wash", as the old country folks used to say, when compared to the structure which is CLEARLY laid out in the Bible. Let me interview him. I'd rock his world.


Where does it say That ?


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Oct 20, 2009)

*Benny*

I work in aviation and I have had the "opportunity" if you will, of working on several very wealthy bishops,preachers,reverends,ministers or what ever you want to call thems, multi-million dollar personnel airplanes.  I can't figure out why there to good to fly coach or even first class like so many of Gods other servants. It costs an average of 1 million dollars per year (not including the initial cost)to maintain one of these planes, that's alot of food for the hungry or houses for underpriveleged families. My wife and I have a friend who is a devout Christian (who doesn't seem to be crazy) and swears her mom was healed at a Benny bonanza Thank God for the healing but I can't say for sure if it's true. One thing I do know is that Benny has one of these airplanes. Go figure


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like we all perfectly understand Mr. Hinn.

I wonder why so many do not?


----------



## Doyle (Oct 20, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Sounds like we all perfectly understand Mr. Hinn.
> 
> I wonder why so many do not?



Because Christiandom is full of sheeple who'll follow anybody .


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you guys think it is right that other real pastors call him out?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> Do you guys think it is right that other real pastors call him out?



Why not?  Aren't we called to rebuke sin?

Look at Paul writing about false teachers and condemning wolves in sheep's clothing throughout the NT.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Why not?  Aren't we called to rebuke sin?
> 
> Look at Paul writing about false teachers and condemning wolves in sheep's clothing throughout the NT.



Well I think they should but you do not see it.  Too many of them are afraid a finger will be pointed back at them.IMO.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> Well I think they should but you do not see it.  Too many of them are afraid a finger will be pointed back at them.IMO.



Gotcha...based on your question, I read it that you were against other pastors calling him out.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 20, 2009)

Is the gift of healing still a part of the annointed body of Christ?


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Is the gift of healing still a part of the annointed body of Christ?


Yes and it makes you wonder why it does not happen too often.  Either these people are not annointed or Christ is not listening.  Healing is about believing God can do it.  NO man can heal you.  You don't need to be touched by anybody!  You only have to have that faith and few possess it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 20, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Is the gift of healing still a part of the annointed body of Christ?



No.

Now..that being said, I do believe that God can perform miracles and heal people.  Just don't believe that he uses other people to do it.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 20, 2009)

I feel sorry about some people in here.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 20, 2009)

When Christ returns to get His church, I'd advise anyone to stay away from Mr. Hinn.

Miracles and healing are taking place every day.  But they're 
happening in ICU's; and waiting rooms; and people's homes.
When someone puts together a major production so that they can
televise their hour of healing, bells begin going off for me.
Most of those productions are a "for profit" business.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Is the gift of healing still a part of the annointed body of Christ?





Randy said:


> Yes and it makes you wonder why it does not happen too often.  Either these people are not annointed or Christ is not listening.  Healing is about believing God can do it.  NO man can heal you.  You don't need to be touched by anybody!  You only have to have that faith and few possess it.



Yes.  God is the power and His body is the instrument.  And it mostly does not happen because a church full of skeptics as well as men attempting to profit from the power of God and glorify themselves.  But if God is glorified, healing is as real as His saving grace.

And the scriptural example is:

James 5
13 Is anyone among you suffering? Let him pray. Is anyone cheerful? Let him sing praise. 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer of faith will save the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven. 16 Therefore, confess your sins to one another and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person has great power as it is working. 17 Elijah was a man with a nature like ours, and he prayed fervently that it might not rain, and for three years and six months it did not rain on the earth. 18 Then he prayed again, and heaven gave rain, and the earth bore its fruit.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 20, 2009)

formula1 said:


> Yes.  God is the power and His body is the instrument.  And it mostly does not happen because a church full of skeptics as well as men attempting to profit from the power of God and glorify themselves.  But if God is glorified, healing is as real as His saving grace.
> 
> And the scriptural example is:
> 
> ...



Good point and appropriate scripture.... But many miss the "Elders" not one special individual...IMHO  RW


----------



## BeenHuntn (Oct 20, 2009)

hinn is a great healer...  thousands have been healed by him....  i wish he would heal me because i need it....


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 20, 2009)

Doyle said:


> Because Christiandom is full of sheeple who'll follow anybody .



In all fairness, I'll say it's only partly full.  Possibly "mostly full", but definitely partly full at a minimum.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nIdTFSIj8AI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nIdTFSIj8AI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BeenHuntn (Oct 20, 2009)

either way....  knocke em out!.... heal as many as possible as the opportunity is there....  you go Hinnie!


----------



## earl (Oct 20, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> either way....  knocke em out!.... heal as many as possible as the opportunity is there....  you go Hinnie!




I don't know why but that cracks me up !!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> either way....  knocke em out!.... heal as many as possible as the opportunity is there....  you go Hinnie!



Why do I hear ole Jerry Clower............................wooooo knockem out John!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> Why do I hear ole Jerry Clower............................wooooo knockem out John!!!



Love that story! 
Just shoot up in here amongst us, one of us gots to have some relief!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> No.
> 
> Now..that being said, I do believe that God can perform miracles and heal people.  Just don't believe that he uses other people to do it.



Paul clearly teaches otherwise. 1 Corinthians 12

 4Now there are diversities of gifts, but the same Spirit. 

   5And there are differences of administrations, but the same Lord. 

   6And there are diversities of operations, but it is the same God which worketh all in all. 

   7But the manifestation of the Spirit is given to every man to profit withal. 

   8For to one is given by the Spirit the word of wisdom; to another the word of knowledge by the same Spirit; 

   9To another faith by the same Spirit; to another the gifts of healing by the same Spirit; 

   10To another the working of miracles; to another prophecy; to another discerning of spirits; to another divers kinds of tongues; to another the interpretation of tongues: 

   11But all these worketh that one and the selfsame Spirit, dividing to every man severally as he will. 

   12For as the body is one, and hath many members, and all the members of that one body, being many, are one body: so also is Christ. 

   13For by one Spirit are we all baptized into one body, whether we be Jews or Gentiles, whether we be bond or free; and have been all made to drink into one Spirit. 

   14For the body is not one member, but many.

27Now ye are the body of Christ, and members in particular. 

   28And God hath set some in the church, first apostles, secondarily prophets, thirdly teachers, after that miracles, then gifts of healings, helps, governments, diversities of tongues. 

   29Are all apostles? are all prophets? are all teachers? are all workers of miracles? 

   30Have all the gifts of healing? do all speak with tongues? do all interpret? 




Ronnie T said:


> When Christ returns to get His church, I'd advise anyone to stay away from Mr. Hinn.
> 
> Miracles and healing are taking place every day.  But they're
> happening in ICU's; and waiting rooms; and people's homes.
> ...



Yep.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 21, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Paul clearly teaches otherwise.





I guess you and I would answer the questions in vs 29-30 a bit differently then.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 21, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> hinn is a great healer...  thousands have been healed by him....  i wish he would heal me because i need it....



So much for God getting the Glory ?????????   RW


----------



## tell sackett (Oct 21, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> When Christ returns to get His church, I'd advise anyone to stay away from Mr. Hinn.
> 
> Miracles and healing are taking place every day.  But they're
> happening in ICU's; and waiting rooms; and people's homes.
> ...


Exactly! If Mr. Hinn is such a great healer, why is he not spending every possible moment in hospitals?


----------



## CRT (Oct 21, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> hinn is a great healer...  thousands have been healed by him....  i wish he would heal me because i need it....



You are kidding, right??


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I guess you and I would answer the questions in vs 29-30 a bit differently then.



I would answer no as well. But context clearly shows us Paul recognizes SOME in the body having those gifts. 
I just do not know how some can take whole sections out of the Bible...


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hinn is a sham, a con-artist and does nothing but take people's money.  He'll pay for it one day...in the end.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 21, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I would answer no as well. But context clearly shows us Paul recognizes SOME in the body having those gifts.
> I just do not know how some can take whole sections out of the Bible...



Who's taking sections out of the Bible?

Per Dawg2, the protestants are.  Per the KJV only folks, the people using the NIV are.

I clearly realize that in the days of the early church, the apostles had these gifts.  Even some of the 7 that were sent out by the apostles in Acts 6 had these gifts (Stephen for example).  After that....I really don't see any further usage of sign gifts.  The gospel had been validated.  The power of the Holy Spirit had been validated.

No....I'm not taking sections out of the Bible...just don't read it exactly the same as you do.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Who's taking sections out of the Bible?
> 
> Per Dawg2, the protestants are.  Per the KJV only folks, the people using the NIV are.
> 
> ...



I understand what you are saying. I wasn't pointing that at you, but probably should have made that distinction. Sorry.
So we no longer have the power of the Holy Spirit?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 21, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I understand what you are saying. I wasn't pointing that at you, but probably should have made that distinction. Sorry.
> So we no longer have the power of the Holy Spirit?



Of course we have the Holy Spirit.  I just don't think we have tongues or healing powers.  I think that their purpose is no longer needed.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 21, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Of course we have the Holy Spirit.  I just don't think we have tongues or healing powers.  I think that their purpose is no longer needed.



You should PM Benny Hinn and let him know that...I don't think he got the memo


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

What power do we have in the Holy Spirit? Is it just there to give us salvation, and not help us lead victorious lives for Christ and help others?

Important verses from above to consider...

Who gets the manifestation of these gifts?
7But the manifestation of the Spirit is given to every man to profit withal. So, we ALL get a gift to help and profit everyone else in the body. 
11...dividing to every man severally as he will. 
13For by one Spirit are we all baptized into one body, whether we be Jews or Gentiles, whether we be bond or free; and have been all made to drink into one Spirit. 

But do we need them?
14For the body is not one member, but many.


Why would God want his body to no longer perform functions he gave it? 
Why do people accept a miracle, but not the rest of the gifts of the Spirit?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 21, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Who's taking sections out of the Bible?
> 
> Per Dawg2, the protestants are.  Per the KJV only folks, the people using the NIV are.
> 
> ...



I agree.  I've seen no evidence that the "special" gifts given by the laying on of the apostles hands are present today.

Lot's of wannabe's and makebelieves.

I believe the Holy Spirit is alive and well.  He works in us and among us.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> I agree.  I've seen no evidence that the "special" gifts given by the laying on of the apostles hands are present today.
> 
> Lot's of wannabe's and makebelieves.
> 
> I believe the Holy Spirit is alive and well.  He works in us and among us.



Please provide scripture that says these gifts are "special" or limited to the early church?


How does the Holy Spirit work in us outside of the gifts of the Spirit? 
Don't you think Paul would tell us if we didn't need to get the gifts he had?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 22, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Still one of my favorites on this....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lvU-DislkI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lvU-DislkI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




I don't wether to laugh or cry at this


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 22, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> What power do we have in the Holy Spirit? Is it just there to give us salvation, and not help us lead victorious lives for Christ and help others?



Do we need to speak in tongues or heal others to lead a victorious life in Christ?



ddd-shooter said:


> Please provide scripture that says these gifts are "special" or limited to the early church?


There is none.  Just like there is no verse that says they are still around today. 

Let me ask this...in the book of Acts, after Chapter 5, are there any mentions of healings/miracles outside of Paul and Peter?  

Once the early church was established...(and by Chapter 5/6, there were at least 8,000 members...probably closer to 20,000 members) the message had been validated.  The signs were no longer needed.  However, the gift of teaching, the gift of service, the gift of encouragement...those continue to be needed and are continually being practiced.

Also, if healings/miracles were present during the early church, why are the writings of the ecf's not full of them?  Seems like that is the way the message was validated in Acts, why not in the 100s, 200s and 300s?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 22, 2009)

There are verses where Paul is speaking to the church operating in these gifts while he is in prison.

1 Corinthians 14 Tells us the early church CONTINUED in the gifts.
39Wherefore, brethren, covet to prophesy, and forbid not to speak with tongues.

Acts 6:8
And Stephen, full of faith and power, did great wonders and miracles among the people. 
But wait, the people had already seen Christ resurrected, why did they need signs and miracles? 
Seems to me we need signs and miracles MORE today, as there are no more living witnesses to Christs resurrection.


----------



## earl (Oct 22, 2009)

But in a child  ?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 22, 2009)

earl said:


> But in a child  ?



I don't follow...


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 22, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Please provide scripture that says these gifts are "special" or limited to the early church?
> 
> 
> How does the Holy Spirit work in us outside of the gifts of the Spirit?
> Don't you think Paul would tell us if we didn't need to get the gifts he had?




If you'll carefully study this subject you'll see that the only people who ever had these abilities were people who had been given this gift through the laying on of the apostles hands.  The only exception I'm aware of is Corneilus.
There are no apostles left to do that.

If these gifts still existed, every congregation of the Lord's church would have folks who could accomplish these special acts.  No one would have to ask, God would give it. 
But as it is today, only certain churches expect everyone to speak in tongues.  And NO ONE is able to heal someone, anyone, at will, on the spot, without question, over and over again, like happened in early church.  That's the way it happen in the New Testament.

The great healers of our day pray over the aflicted for days and months and even years.
That is not the way the Holy Spirit worked in the New Testament 1st century.

It's just not happening today.

Do miracles occur today?  I believe they do.
Are people healed by God today?  I believe they are.

Do God use physical human beings to accomplish those healings today?  It certainly doesn't appear so.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 22, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Still one of my favorites on this....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lvU-DislkI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lvU-DislkI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Praise God, the Spirit does still work.

.

Give me a break Benny


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 22, 2009)

So do you dismiss all these gifts and offices Paul talks about? 
Do you dismiss all the offices in the church he establishes as well? 
I believe there should be apostolic rule in the church...
Ephesians 4:
11And he gave some, apostles; and some, prophets; and some, evangelists; and some, pastors and teachers; 

   12For the perfecting of the saints, for the work of the ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ: 


1 Corinthians 
8For to one is given by the Spirit the word of wisdom; to another the word of knowledge by the same Spirit; 

9To another faith by the same Spirit; to another the gifts of healing by the same Spirit; 

10To another the working of miracles; to another prophecy; to another discerning of spirits; to another divers kinds of tongues; to another the interpretation of tongues:


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok. I have thought about it. 
If you say we are no longer the body of Christ, I can follow your thinking that gifts and offices are no longer around.
Paul just spends so much time speaking of the many members and offices and gifts for the body that I believe that if we are the body, we ought to have those things. 
You say it should be by laying on of hands of Apostles, Paul says God has set apostles over the church. 
Some DID get tongues and the Baptism of the Holy Spirit without laying on of hands.

It is not happening today because many Christians believe it won't happen. 
It is a misunderstanding that hurts Christianity greatly, IMO. 
"If these gifts still existed, every congregation of the Lord's church would have folks who could accomplish these special acts." 
Don't you think thats what Paul is talking about with the many members working together for edification? Sounds like a glorious body of Christ to me!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> So do you dismiss all these gifts and offices Paul talks about?
> Do you dismiss all the offices in the church he establishes as well? I believe there should be apostolic rule in the church...
> Ephesians 4:
> 11And he gave some, apostles; and some, prophets; and some, evangelists; and some, pastors and teachers;
> ...



Heavens no I don't dismiss them.  I wish they were here except if God wanted me or any of my congregants to have those particular gifts, we'd have them.
Those gifts were very important in the spreading of the Gospel into the world.
I wish we had those abilities to help spread the Gospel today.  But we don't.  Not like they had them.


.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2009)

Acts 8:
14Now when the apostles in Jerusalem heard that Samaria had received the word of God, they sent them Peter and John, 

 15who came down and prayed for them that they might receive the Holy Spirit. 

 16For He had not yet fallen upon any of them; they had simply been baptized in the name of the Lord Jesus. 

17Then they began laying their hands on them, and they were receiving the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2009)

.Acts 19:6
And when Paul had laid his hands upon them, the Holy Spirit came on them, and they began speaking with tongues and prophesying.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2009)

Acts 8:18
Now when Simon saw that the Spirit was bestowed through the laying on of the apostles' hands, he offered them money,


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 23, 2009)

Whether you believe in Mr. Hinn's ministry or not - why would you want to get on a forum and cast an opinion?

Those without sin cast the first stone. 

My mamma taught me if I can not say anything good about a person, then keep my mouth closed. PLUS I would hate to have to stand at judgement with the Good Lord one day and give an explanation for expressing my opinion of a man of God. Can you or I say whether he truly is a man of God or not? Mr. Hinn is the one who will give judgement to the Lord one day for his preaching and teaching, not to you nor I.

Mr. Hinn states he is a minister - it is God's responsibility to police the men and/or women who take on the title of minister and spread the gospel. 

I can not and will not judge such a man or woman - because really who am I to judge - I am not God.

I respect him for his work and that is all I am going to say. I find it offensive to talk about folks faith whether your Christian, Buddhist or Muslim and the list goes on. I personally am a Christian, but who am I to judge the rest?

That is not my responsibilty. My responsibility is to win souls to the lord and be a living bible each day and let God shine through in my life. 

God is a lamp unto my life - don't post something that will dim your lamp. 

Have a good evening folks - and may the Lord bless you all.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 23, 2009)

Gav-n-Tn said:


> How about I just wag my head and keep my mouth shut but I WILL ask this; why can't Mr. Hinn maintain eye contact with his interviewer?? Hmmm.



Because he is a crook and a thief... Period.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Oct 23, 2009)

Big7 said:


> Because he is a crook and a thief... Period.



true and a hireling as the Bible puts it...


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2009)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Whether you believe in Mr. Hinn's ministry or not - why would you want to get on a forum and cast an opinion?
> 
> Those without sin cast the first stone.
> 
> ...



Your mother had wise words for you.
But, from time to time evil in the church must be dealt with.  Not from a personal standpoint, but because Christ's church deserves for evil to be exposed.
Mr. Hinn has broken the hearts of 10's of thousands of people who come to him expecting to find God.  But all they find is Mr. Hinn.


Ephesians 5:10
try to learn what is pleasing to the Lord. 
11Do not participate in the unfruitful deeds of darkness, but instead even expose them;


----------



## jwf2506 (Oct 23, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> hinn is a great healer...  thousands have been healed by him....  i wish he would heal me because i need it....



Benny hinn has never healed anyone.God does the healing!


----------



## TonyE (Oct 23, 2009)

*What's in your wallet...*

Jesus said…

  "Watch out for false prophets. They come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ferocious wolves . By their fruit you will recognize them." Matthew 7:15-16


----------



## earl (Oct 23, 2009)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Whether you believe in Mr. Hinn's ministry or not - why would you want to get on a forum and cast an opinion?
> 
> Those without sin cast the first stone.
> 
> ...






I think in this regard preachers and police are in the same category. By hiding behind a blue wall or a ''bible'' wall ,both professions weaken their cumulative reputations. Until both self regulate their respective ranks,in public, the bad ones will always outshine the good ones.


----------



## earl (Oct 23, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I don't follow...





Sorry wrong thread . I thought I was in Baby Preachers.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Oct 23, 2009)

jwf2506 said:


> Benny hinn has never healed anyone.God does the healing!



sorry 25-06... i was being sarcastic. i was in a rush because i had to go to the hospital to have a baby so i forgot my icons...  i'm bad about that...  


i know that hinn is a false prophet.. he is a true profit tho... which makes him a hireling... all about the money.  "for the love of money...."


----------



## jwf2506 (Nov 10, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> sorry 25-06... i was being sarcastic. i was in a rush because i had to go to the hospital to have a baby so i forgot my icons...  i'm bad about that...
> 
> 
> i know that hinn is a false prophet.. he is a true profit tho... which makes him a hireling... all about the money.  "for the love of money...."


sorry for lashing out I hope all is well with the baby but I just get a bad vib about ben hinn not that I'm judging just tring to be aware


----------



## moyehow (Nov 10, 2009)

confused as a termite in a wooden yo-yo. 
lost as a needle in a hay stack.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 11, 2009)

Suffice it to say I do not believe Benny Hinn is a born-again Christian.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2009)

this is so funny to me, people have no problem with actors or singers or sports players or doctors or lawlers  ect. having one or more nice homes and cars, but when it comes to a christian having anything nice it is a sin. well i guess JOB, SOLOMON, DAVID,JOSEPH,ABRAHAM, and more did not know God. because they all had much more than the preachers of today. you should check into how much these guys help the poor and spread the gospel, and you can,t do it if youre broke.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2009)

wow no response and it has been over7 hours. I think I made my point.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2009)

and by the way (lead) there is no such thing as a born again christian, to be a christian you must be bornagain.two different people


----------



## earl (Nov 12, 2009)

Prior to donating, especially money, it is wise to see how much of each dollar goes where. When a man or organization says they are collecting to help others  I surely don't expect to see the same trappings of the rich and famous as actors or singers or sports players or doctors or lawyers ect. They are working for their benefit , not some one else.

To steal your phrase...''you should check into how much these guys help the poor and spread the gospel, and you can,t do it if you are buying houses, cars ,hookers etc. with the donations.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 12, 2009)

vanguard1 said:


> this is so funny to me, people have no problem with actors or singers or sports players or doctors or lawlers  ect. having one or more nice homes and cars, but when it comes to a christian having anything nice it is a sin. well i guess JOB, SOLOMON, DAVID,JOSEPH,ABRAHAM, and more did not know God. because they all had much more than the preachers of today. you should check into how much these guys help the poor and spread the gospel, and you can,t do it if youre broke.



If those singers and sports players were helping folks as much as they should they wouldn't have millions in the bank.


----------

